# Industry News: Nikon officially announces the Nikon Z fc



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 29, 2021)

> *MELVILLE, NY (June 29, 2021)* *– *Today, Nikon announced the Z fc, a DX-format camera that combines the latest mirrorless technology with classic design and functionality. It’s the compact and lightweight everyday companion that evokes both the urge to create and to take the time to embrace the moment. Featuring a heritage-inspired design, satisfying analog controls and craftsmanship that’s both unique and functional, the Z fc is built to be a thoroughly modern camera that’s simply a joy to use for everything from stunning street snaps, self-portraits, vlogging or 4K UHD video content. Nikon has also announced two stylized lenses to complement the compact nature and aesthetic of the camera, plus additional NIKKOR Z lenses coming this year with a focus on small size and big performance.
> “The Z fc is the kind of camera many have been waiting for, and that only Nikon could create. It’s exceptionally slim, yet offers superb image quality and features, with iconic styling and...



Continue reading...


----------



## landon (Jun 29, 2021)

They'll sell a few of these, especially to women. Their D and Z rugged design, although have good ergonomics but look too manly for women. Looks more like a power tool.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 29, 2021)

This camera is more in line with what people were expecting from M50 Mark II.
However, Canon decided to keep the price down and do a minor refresh.
I would like to see an answer or two from Canon.
Some people prefer side flip screens and some prefer removable viewfinders.
I would prefer a model with both.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jun 29, 2021)

Really looking forward to this. Pre ordered the black one with the 28mm lens. The AF is better than the Z50 but more importantly its is a nice camera for cosplay, taking on holiday, or to take anywhere where my Z6 and 70-200/500 are way too intimidating.

Edit: My husband had a nose and said he likes the green one and my niece likes the blue one (Both are too intimidated to use my camera). Nikon seem to have a camera that has a friendly appeal.


----------



## reefroamer (Jun 29, 2021)

To me, the press release reads more like the announcement of a fashion accessory. I guess I’m old school, so maybe that’s what sells today.


----------



## landon (Jun 29, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> Really looking forward to this. Pre ordered the black one with the 28mm lens. The AF is better than the Z50 but more importantly its is a nice camera for cosplay, taking on holiday, or to take anywhere where my Z6 and 70-200/500 are way too intimidating.
> 
> Edit: My husband had a nose and said he likes the green one and my niece likes the blue one (Both are too intimidated to use my camera). Nikon seem to have a camera that has a friendly appeal.


Talk about intimidation. I once went to our work Christmas party, and two of the girls got their new Samsung phones out and took photos along with other smartphones. Their phone screen was big and the images they took was BEAUTIFUL, and all they did was pressed a button. They didn't need to know anything about ISO, shutter speed, aperture, etc... The phone computation did everything for them. I was too intimidated to take out my FF-DSLR, because I couldn't be sure it would take better pictures, and I have to go home and edit it before I can send it to people, when all they had to do is press send immediately from their phone.


----------



## Tremotino (Jun 29, 2021)

I'm wondering why Nikon has included a rear display? 
What's the point of this retro styled cameras? 
Does people buy this becaus the like unconfortable buttons and controlls layout (because once they had to be like this for construction reasons, e.g. lot of mechanikal parts etc.)?
I bought a m6 markii with ev + lense for 800€ this seems quite expensive for 20MP. What do you think?


----------



## Tremotino (Jun 29, 2021)

This camera doesn't seem so big, taking into account it's z mount.


----------



## landon (Jun 29, 2021)

Tremotino said:


> I'm wondering why Nikon has included a rear display?
> What's the point of this retro styled cameras?
> Does people buy this becaus the like unconfortable buttons and controlls layout (because once they had to be like this for construction reasons, e.g. lot of mechanikal parts etc.)?
> I bought a m6 markii with ev + lense for 800€ this seems quite expensive for 20MP. What do you think?


I think it will sell well. It's different for Nikon. Same as Sony A7C. It's a fashion statement. 
Canon can do something like this later, once the RF line and lenses have been flashed out.


----------



## Bahrd (Jun 29, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> This camera is more in line with what people were expecting from M50 Mark II.


Just not adding a USB power option in Mk II has been the only reason I am waiting for the next iteration...


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 29, 2021)

landon said:


> Talk about intimidation. I once went to our work Christmas party, and two of the girls got their new Samsung phones out and took photos along with other smartphones. Their phone screen was big and the images they took was BEAUTIFUL, and all they did was pressed a button. They didn't need to know anything about ISO, shutter speed, aperture, etc... The phone computation did everything for them. I was too intimidated to take out my FF-DSLR, because I couldn't be sure it would take better pictures, and I have to go home and edit it before I can send it to people, when all they had to do is press send immediately from their phone.


Yes the phone pictures are excellent now when viewed on a phone. Try printing them at A3 and it’s a very different story. Horses for Courses.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 29, 2021)

When I bought my first Nikon FM in 1978 I never thought the same body design and ‘look’ would still be going strong 43 years later. Must be one of the most, if not the most, enduring camera body designs in history. 
I like the look as indeed I like the look of the Z series. Good luck to Nikon.


----------



## Tremotino (Jun 29, 2021)

landon said:


> Talk about intimidation. I once went to our work Christmas party, and two of the girls got their new Samsung phones out and took photos along with other smartphones. Their phone screen was big and the images they took was BEAUTIFUL, and all they did was pressed a button. They didn't need to know anything about ISO, shutter speed, aperture, etc... The phone computation did everything for them. I was too intimidated to take out my FF-DSLR, because I couldn't be sure it would take better pictures, and I have to go home and edit it before I can send it to people, when all they had to do is press send immediately from their phone.


I know how you felt there. It happens also to me.

In this situation I simply think, that taking picutres for me as an amateur is a hobby. Nowadays maybe lifestyle is the better word, since fewer and fewer people understand why I always want to carry my camera around with a backpack full of lenses.. So I know my camera + edits can achieve pictures a smartphone will never do and I like the challenge to control the settings by my own and to know that the result is solely my merit. Otherwise I would get frustrated.

On the other side I have to admit that on family celebrations I do shoot better pictures than the smartphones guys because of the ff, wide aperture and the minimal considerations of how to compose the picture which no smartphone will do for you right now.
In such situations I shoot only jpg (the jpgs out of the canon 5d IV are close to perfection in such a shooting situation imho) and at the end of the day I go through the pictures once in the camera and select the favorites which I then sent with the (very well working) canon app to my smartphone and then I sent them in full resolution in a telegram or signal group.
Generally the people are so impressed from the quality. The details of that camera paired with a good lens is everything you need. This is also quite visible on the smarthphone screen. Never edited one picture of such an event, never shoot one single picture in raw.
I get to enjoy my hobby and the others get their photos on their mobile phones at the same time.

Bevore I had the 5D I shoot raw with my apsc camera and after I edited them for such occasions... And weeks after the pictures where distributed via usb stick or email. That never worked, the quality was never satisfying and so much work after the celebration left to do.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 29, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> Yes the phone pictures are excellent now when viewed on a phone. Try printing them at A3 and it’s a very different story. Horses for Courses.


But, how many people who are interested in just taking snaps for memory print at A3? A3 printing is a niche activity just as we contributors to CR represent just a small niche.


----------



## landon (Jun 29, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> Yes the phone pictures are excellent now when viewed on a phone. Try printing them at A3 and it’s a very different story. Horses for Courses.


True, but for most folks, phone sized pictures is more than good enough. They were annoyed that I had to go home and edit it before I could send it to them the next day, ruined the "social media" immediate post moment. 
I couldn't believe how well the phone's ability to expose the image. The darken and bright lights were handled so well.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 29, 2021)

AlanF said:


> But, how many people who are interested in just taking snaps for memory print at A3? A3 printing is a niche activity just as we contributors to CR represent just a small niche.


Yes, which is why I said horses for courses.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 29, 2021)

landon said:


> True, but for most folks, phone sized pictures is more than good enough. They were annoyed that I had to go home and edit it before I could send it to them the next day, ruined the "social media" immediate post moment.
> I couldn't believe how well the phone's ability to expose the image. The darken and bright lights were handled so well.


Absolutely.


----------



## pahountisg (Jun 29, 2021)

excellent move from Nikon, this will sell a ton


----------



## landon (Jun 29, 2021)

Canon could do their version once the RF line up is flashed out. According to rumours, the following are still to come:
RP type
R type
R7
R high MP
R3
R1
Rapsc?


----------



## landon (Jun 29, 2021)

pahountisg said:


> excellent move from Nikon, this will sell a ton


Wonder how Fuji and Olympus feel about this move?
This is like a repackage Z50, but cuter retro design.
Same with BM6kPro. Same BM6k sensor but with better body. 
It's not always the specs that matters.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 29, 2021)

landon said:


> True, but for most folks, phone sized pictures is more than good enough. They were annoyed that I had to go home and edit it before I could send it to them the next day, ruined the "social media" immediate post moment.
> I couldn't believe how well the phone's ability to expose the image. The darken and bright lights were handled so well.



Wouldn't the world be a nicer place if "social media" just.....went away?


C


----------



## landon (Jun 29, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Wouldn't the world be a nicer place if "social media" just.....went away?
> 
> 
> C


YES! I haven't checked into my FB account for 3 months now. I don't miss it at all.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jun 29, 2021)

reefroamer said:


> To me, the press release reads more like the announcement of a fashion accessory. I guess I’m old school, so maybe that’s what sells today.


Target market. Like I am going to use it for cosplay and for holiday snaps. My Z6 and upcoming Z9 are/will be better cameras. But I don't want to walk about with a pro camera all the time.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 29, 2021)

reefroamer said:


> To me, the press release reads more like the announcement of a fashion accessory. I guess I’m old school, so maybe that’s what sells today.


Well, it is basically a Z50 with a flip-screen but the other changes are either to be retro or are for fashion.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 29, 2021)

landon said:


> YES! I haven't checked into my FB account for 3 months now. I don't miss it at all.


What are we calling forums like this?


----------



## landon (Jun 29, 2021)

EOS 4 Life said:


> What are we calling forums like this?


If you or anyone start posting pictures of what you ate for lunch in this forum, then I'm out


----------



## Bahrd (Jun 29, 2021)

landon said:


> YES! I haven't checked into my FB account for 3 months now. I don't miss it at all.


The real question is: do they miss you at all!  

PS
Sorry - couldn't resist (and yes, I think they don't miss me)!


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 29, 2021)

reefroamer said:


> To me, the press release reads more like the announcement of a fashion accessory. I guess I’m old school, so maybe that’s what sells today.


Fashion and functionality can go hand in hand.


----------



## EduPortas (Jun 29, 2021)

landon said:


> They'll sell a few of these, especially to women. Their D and Z rugged design, although have good ergonomics but look too manly for women. Looks more like a power tool.



As many have said, the iPhone market has already gobbled up that casual niche.

This camera is a toy for Nikon fans that simply will not move tu Fuji. Problem is Fuji has a 10 year advantage on creating very good APS-C glass for MILC.
Nikon? Yeah no. We have a grand total of TWO native DX lenses for the Z system.

As both a Canon and a Nikon shooter, I think the latter made a huge mistake on this one by tryng to ape Fuji without the lens system to back it up.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 29, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Wouldn't the world be a nicer place if "social media" just.....went away?
> 
> 
> C


Anti-social media is more like it.


----------



## landon (Jun 29, 2021)

EduPortas said:


> As many have said, the iPhone market has already gobbled up that casual niche.
> 
> This camera is a toy for Nikon fans that simply will not move tu Fuji. Problem is Fuji has a 10 year advantage on creating very good APS-C glass for MILC.
> Nikon? Yeah no. We have a grand total of TWO native DX lenses for the Z system.
> ...


I think they'll sell well. A majority of M50, a6400 and Rebel users buy the kit lens only. The cutesy design/colours available to buy from this Zfc lineup will be enough for most people to buy, even with few lens.


----------



## Tirmite (Jun 29, 2021)

Hey, MIRANDA is back in business!!!


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 29, 2021)

I have noticed something.
Since this camera has web camera software this release id\s being covered by computer blogs that do not normally cover cameras.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 29, 2021)

landon said:


> If you or anyone start posting pictures of what you ate for lunch in this forum, then I'm out


Here's a loaf I baked for lunch, and it was taken on my iPhone, so goodbye!


----------



## landon (Jun 29, 2021)

AlanF said:


> Here's a loaf I baked for lunch, and it was taken on my iPhone, so goodbye!
> 
> View attachment 198690


Alright, I'm out until the R5c/C60 or C90 makes an appearance.


----------



## blindsleep (Jun 29, 2021)

I wish Canon would do an AE-1 Program style mirrorless.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 29, 2021)

blindsleep said:


> I wish Canon would do an AE-1 Program style mirrorless.


I don’t have the disposable income for things like that but find the M5 effectively serves in that roll anyway.


----------



## UpstateNYPhotog (Jun 29, 2021)

landon said:


> Talk about intimidation. I once went to our work Christmas party, and two of the girls got their new Samsung phones out and took photos along with other smartphones. Their phone screen was big and the images they took was BEAUTIFUL, and all they did was pressed a button. They didn't need to know anything about ISO, shutter speed, aperture, etc... The phone computation did everything for them. I was too intimidated to take out my FF-DSLR, because I couldn't be sure it would take better pictures, and I have to go home and edit it before I can send it to people, when all they had to do is press send immediately from their phone.


Imaging AI for the win!


----------



## EduPortas (Jun 29, 2021)

landon said:


> I think they'll sell well. A majority of M50, a6400 and Rebel users buy the kit lens only. The cutesy design/colours available to buy from this Zfc lineup will be enough for most people to buy, even with few lens.



Nope. All of those cameras are cheaper with their included lens.
This new camera is NOT for the casual shooter/newbie, even if Nikon wishes to convince us of so.
Too expensive and too complex.

It's a toy for Nikon fans who already have a decent kit and want to live the (quite enjoyable) Fuji experience without leaving the Big N.

Yet another mishap from Nikon's marketing team (and yes, I own a Nikon MILC).


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 29, 2021)

Tremotino said:


> I'm wondering why Nikon has included a rear display?
> What's the point of this retro styled cameras?


They thought they would sell more that way.
No one has to use it or even see it if they never flip it around.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Jun 29, 2021)

Tremotino said:


> This camera doesn't seem so big, taking into account it's z mount.


----------



## chasingrealness (Jun 29, 2021)

This camera is not for me, but I’m really glad to see more bodies that will attract the next generation of image makers. I wouldn’t mind a body like this with the EOS R3 or even EOS R/RP sensor and guts in it.


----------



## slclick (Jun 29, 2021)

In road cycling builds, we would call this a Neo Retro. The good looks with all the modern tidbits for the latest needs/wants (it doesn't make it run any better, quite the opposite sometimes). It doesn't have a gender specific look to it, that's rubbish since color doesn't know bias, just idiotic humans. It looks solid. I like it. I was a Nikon film kid, had both an FM and an EM. Kind of like a 7D and an M5.

All four of those are awesome and I bet this is too, enjoy Nikonians!


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jun 29, 2021)

A few previews are showing it has markably better eye AF than the Z50. It looks like it is at least matching the Z6ii FW 1.20 and finding eyes much smaller on the frame and sticking to them.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 29, 2021)

slclick said:


> In road cycling builds, we would call this a Neo Retro. The good looks with all the modern tidbits for the latest needs/wants (it doesn't make it run any better, quite the opposite sometimes). It doesn't have a gender specific look to it, that's rubbish since color doesn't know bias, just idiotic humans. It looks solid. I like it. I was a Nikon film kid, had both an FM and an EM. Kind of like a 7D and an M5.
> 
> All four of those are awesome and I bet this is too, enjoy Nikonians!


Still miss my Basso Lotto


----------



## InchMetric (Jun 30, 2021)

reefroamer said:


> To me, the press release reads more like the announcement of a fashion accessory. I guess I’m old school, so maybe that’s what sells today.


The press release has hundreds of words of marketing gibberish that translate to “we hope some people will think it looks cool.” 

I’ll take a light AE-1 lookalike in FF RF Mount.


----------



## John Wilde (Jun 30, 2021)

landon said:


> I think they'll sell well. A majority of M50, a6400 and Rebel users buy the kit lens only. The cutesy design/colours available to buy from this Zfc lineup will be enough for most people to buy, even with few lens.


M50 with kit lens: $650-$700
Z fc with kit lens: $1,100-$1,200


----------



## InchMetric (Jun 30, 2021)

Anyone looking for a friendly retro camera should look no further than the Fuji X100. I heard “is that a Leica?” All the time.


----------



## Skux (Jun 30, 2021)

Tremotino said:


> I'm wondering why Nikon has included a rear display?
> What's the point of this retro styled cameras?
> Does people buy this becaus the like unconfortable buttons and controlls layout (because once they had to be like this for construction reasons, e.g. lot of mechanikal parts etc.)?
> I bought a m6 markii with ev + lense for 800€ this seems quite expensive for 20MP. What do you think?


See: Fuji. Not everyone cares about megapixels and autofocus.

I would love to see Canon play this game too. A full frame EOS RP with A-1 retro styling would have my money.


----------



## sanj (Jun 30, 2021)

WOW


----------



## John Wilde (Jun 30, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> Anyone looking for a friendly retro camera should look no further than the Fuji X100. I heard “is that a Leica?” All the time.


You can buy red stick-on dots at an office supply store.


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 30, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> Anyone looking for a friendly retro camera should look no further than the Fuji X100. I heard “is that a Leica?” All the time.


Most people don’t know what a Leica is, and don’t care. You saying this reminds me of a guy I knew. He replaced the badging on his VW Fox with BMW badging and a racing stripe. Only fooled himself and those who didn’t know better. I carry around a fake Gucci purse, just so I can hear people say, “Oh wow! A Gucci!”

That said, good move by Nikon. It will sell, but not because people mistake it for that relatively unknown “Leica” in the sane world. Nikon is far more well known.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 30, 2021)

Skux said:


> See: Fuji. Not everyone cares about megapixels and autofocus.
> 
> I would love to see Canon play this game too. A full frame EOS RP with A-1 retro styling would have my money.


I have to say, I DO like having physical control knobs, dedicated function on a smaller camera.

I would really like the Pro-3 if it were a FF camera.....with rangefinder style EVF...it keeps the profile smaller on it, and I like physical knobs to fiddle with to set my ISO, SS...and I really prefer to have the choice to set my aperture on the lens too if given that choice.

I like that part of "retro"...

But that size of camera to just grab and carry everywhere....is something appealing for me....maybe there is a broader market for this too?


----------



## InchMetric (Jun 30, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Most people don’t know what a Leica is, and don’t care. You saying this reminds me of a guy I knew. He replaced the badging on his VW Fox with BMW badging and a racing stripe. Only fooled himself and those who didn’t know better. I carry around a fake Gucci purse, just so I can hear people say, “Oh wow! A Gucci!”
> 
> That said, good move by Nikon. It will sell, but not because people mistake it for that relatively unknown “Leica” in the sane world. Nikon is far more well known.


I seem to have given the mistaken impression that I think being mistaken for a Leica is important or of value, or even related to my point that the Fuji X100 is a friendly retro camera. The inquiries didn't come from photo equipment sophisticates (obviously given their errors), or anyone who realized what an economically stratospheric brand that is. Just that they saw it as retro.

Maybe I'm misunderstanding your post, but comparing it to a wanna-be mis-badging, or assuming I was trying to deceive others into thinking my camera was worth 10x what it was would be a little insulting.


----------



## slclick (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm thinking Sony's July 7th camera launch isn't going to be full of colors and dials....(shame)


----------



## slclick (Jun 30, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> I seem to have given the mistaken impression that I think being mistaken for a Leica is important or of value, or even related to my point that the Fuji X100 is a friendly retro camera. The inquiries didn't come from photo equipment sophisticates (obviously given their errors), or anyone who realized what an economically stratospheric brand that is. Just that they saw it as retro.
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding your post, but comparing it to a wanna-be mis-badging, or assuming I was trying to deceive others into thinking my camera was worth 10x what it was would be a little insulting.


Furthermore, Leica being an unknown brand is a US phenomenon. The rest of the world, esp Europe is up to speed on the red dot.


----------



## InchMetric (Jun 30, 2021)

slclick said:


> Furthermore, Leica being an unknown brand is a US phenomenon. The rest of the world, esp Europe is up to speed on the red dot.


Indeed, the comment asking if my Fuji might be a Leica was in Europe.


----------



## FrenchFry (Jun 30, 2021)

slclick said:


> I'm thinking Sony's July 7th camera launch isn't going to be full of colors and dials....(shame)


sure seems colorful in the ad:


----------



## Arcoril (Jun 30, 2021)

I like the styling and I hope that this turns out well for Nikon. I just hope that they release a new adapter that mechanically meters with old AI and AI-s lenses. I'd love it if Canon also made an RF adapter that metered with FD lenses too.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 1, 2021)

InchMetric said:


> I seem to have given the mistaken impression that I think being mistaken for a Leica is important or of value, or even related to my point that the Fuji X100 is a friendly retro camera. The inquiries didn't come from photo equipment sophisticates (obviously given their errors), or anyone who realized what an economically stratospheric brand that is. Just that they saw it as retro.
> 
> Maybe I'm misunderstanding your post, but comparing it to a wanna-be mis-badging, or assuming I was trying to deceive others into thinking my camera was worth 10x what it was would be a little insulting.


Never meant for a moment that you were trying to decieve.


----------



## dirtyvu (Jul 1, 2021)

I don't know who this camera is for. I guess Nikon fans on a nostalgia binge.

It's not going to attract the uninitiated. Those people go toward smartphones. Is it going to attract the budding photographer that wants to get in on a budget? I don't think so. Canon has much cheaper cameras like the M50. Is it going to capture the budding Youtuber? Again, better options out there that are potentially cheaper. Is it going to attract photographers from other brands like Canon or Sony? I don't think so. Is it going to attract the film crowd? Most definitely not.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 1, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> I don't know who this camera is for. I guess Nikon fans on a nostalgia binge.
> 
> It's not going to attract the uninitiated. Those people go toward smartphones. Is it going to attract the budding photographer that wants to get in on a budget? I don't think so. Canon has much cheaper cameras like the M50. Is it going to capture the budding Youtuber? Again, better options out there that are potentially cheaper. Is it going to attract photographers from other brands like Canon or Sony? I don't think so. Is it going to attract the film crowd? Most definitely not.



I already have two non photographers wanting one. One likes the blue, the other likes the green. They never showed interest in photography before. My husband being on of them he likes it and wants it to go with the green iMac so he can take pictures on holiday with me. This camera squarely seems to attract people that also buy the modern polaroid. It is a bit of nostalgia and it looks user friendly. That it has competent eye AF for humans, cats, and dogs is going to mean a great entry point. But existing Z lenses don't match the style and the FtZ still has an unsightly wart on it so I can imagine the 28 SE or the zoom will just live on it. 

I showed him the M50, it didn't hit, it looks unappealing to him. So it seems the Z fc is attracting the people they are clearly marketing it to and the odd nostalgic Nikon guy. I mean for me it is for cosplay, and I expect to see a few of them at conventions.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 1, 2021)

cayenne said:


> I have to say, I DO like having physical control knobs, dedicated function on a smaller camera.
> 
> I would really like the Pro-3 if it were a FF camera.....with rangefinder style EVF...it keeps the profile smaller on it, and I like physical knobs to fiddle with to set my ISO, SS...and I really prefer to have the choice to set my aperture on the lens too if given that choice.


I have to admit that after using the RP for a while the focus peaking really does work much better than on older mirrorless cameras. I don't know if this is because it's FF, or just improved tech, but it works to such an extent that I could use my collection of old, mint Takumar M42 lenses in a 'live' situation. Using the exposure simulation mode in the viewfinder I can shoot at what aperture I like, using the aperture ring on the lens, without the problems of a dark viewfinder, and benefit from real DOF and overcome any issues with lenses that have focus shift. In fact with these mirrorless FF cameras there's not much point to the manual lenses that couple to the camera electronically, and are much more expensive. However, having said that I see that quality old 35mm lenses like many of the Takumars are going up in price rapidly. Maybe this is why.


----------



## John Wilde (Jul 1, 2021)

Apparently Japanese females like different colors than I do.  I don't think the pastel colored models look nice at all. Olympus got one thing right - a dark blue PEN EP-L.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 1, 2021)

slclick said:


> Furthermore, Leica being an unknown brand is a US phenomenon. The rest of the world, esp Europe is up to speed on the red dot.


Hmm.

Mine doesn't have a red dot on it...


----------



## cayenne (Jul 1, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> I don't know who this camera is for. I guess Nikon fans on a nostalgia binge.
> 
> It's not going to attract the uninitiated. Those people go toward smartphones. Is it going to attract the budding photographer that wants to get in on a budget? I don't think so. Canon has much cheaper cameras like the M50. Is it going to capture the budding Youtuber? Again, better options out there that are potentially cheaper. Is it going to attract photographers from other brands like Canon or Sony? I don't think so. Is it going to attract the film crowd? Most definitely not.



Well, there's apparently a pretty decently sized market for digital cameras with old fashioned mechanical dials and knobs for setting your exposure triangle.
Fuji has been doing quite well in that market for years....most all of theirs is crop sensor, but they are doing quite well and a lot of it has to do with the retro controls layouts.

I count myself as one that appreciates this too. I like having knobs on a fun camera that is small, and likely to be carried always by default when leaving the house.

Mine actually has a manual lens and I love this set up for street photography, I generally set up on days with sunny 16 and pre focus my lens, and then I can walk and shoot as I please, concentrating only on the moment at hand and composition.

Different strokes for different folks .....and also different cameras for different use cases. I have my DSLR, my mirrorless big sensor camera, medium format film cameras, view camera....etc.

Hell, half the fun for a day is thinking "ok....what type and which cameras will I load up to go out with today..."


----------



## cayenne (Jul 1, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> I have to admit that after using the RP for a while the focus peaking really does work much better than on older mirrorless cameras. I don't know if this is because it's FF, or just improved tech, but it works to such an extent that I could use my collection of old, mint Takumar M42 lenses in a 'live' situation. Using the exposure simulation mode in the viewfinder I can shoot at what aperture I like, using the aperture ring on the lens, without the problems of a dark viewfinder, and benefit from real DOF and overcome any issues with lenses that have focus shift. In fact with these mirrorless FF cameras there's not much point to the manual lenses that couple to the camera electronically, and are much more expensive. However, having said that I see that quality old 35mm lenses like many of the Takumars are going up in price rapidly. Maybe this is why.


I have to admit...one of the MAIN things I've found to enjoy about mirrorless interchangeable cameras is........adapting and using old vintage lenses on them.

My vision is crap...but with the focusing aids, I find I really don't have much a problem. Heck, as I'd mentioned on another reply...I'll often preset my cameras sunny 16...and prefocus the lens based on that and just walk around snapping away when something catches my eye.

I LOVE my modern high tech lenses....for when I want them.

I'm really growing more and more, however, to appreciate the imperfections and character that old lenses can impart and they are really inspiring me to try new things. And for the most part, those lenses can be had a VERY reasonable prices.

Hell, it's really making me excited many weekends to go out and hit garage sales...its amazing what old lenses (and film camera bodies) you can find for almost nothing and they are in good shape.

Last year, I scored a mint condition Yashica MAT 124 G medium format TLR camera....I offered $75 and walked out with it. I likely could have gotten out for less, but WTF, you know?

But now, I'm on the prowl for lenses.....you just never know what you'll find.

And there's pretty much any adapter for any lens to any mirrorless camera mount out there that you'd want.


----------



## SteveC (Jul 1, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Last year, I scored a mint condition Yashica MAT 124 G medium format TLR camera....I offered $75 and walked out with it. I likely could have gotten out for less, but WTF, you know?



Sometimes the deal is so screamingly good to start with bartering would just be petty.

I found something I desperately needed for a project I was working on (totally non camera related) at a flea market...that I just happened to go to because someone invited me along. They wanted a buck for it.

I'd have paid a hundred.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 2, 2021)

cayenne said:


> Heck, as I'd mentioned on another reply...I'll often preset my cameras sunny 16..


I live in England. I set mine at heavy overcast 4..


----------



## dirtyvu (Jul 2, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> I already have two non photographers wanting one. One likes the blue, the other likes the green. They never showed interest in photography before.This camera squarely seems to attract people that also buy the modern polaroid. .


People that have no interest in photography but are willing to pay this much because of a color. Oh boy...

There is the modern Polaroid. They're called the Pentax and the Canon selphy. We'll see how much it sells outside of the nikon crowd... Time will tell. I'm going to note names and see if you are around. If I'm wrong I'll be very happy to come back to say so. Let's see if you are... ^_^


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 2, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> People that have no interest in photography but are willing to pay this much because of a color. Oh boy...
> 
> There is the modern Polaroid. They're called the Pentax and the Canon selphy. We'll see how much it sells outside of the nikon crowd... Time will tell. I'm going to note names and see if you are around. If I'm wrong I'll be very happy to come back to say so. Let's see if you are... ^_^



The modern Polaroid is the Fujifilm Instax and Polaroid Now. I seen a whole wedding party using Polaroid Now as a wee gimmick.


----------



## padam (Jul 2, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> I don't know who this camera is for. I guess Nikon fans on a nostalgia binge.
> 
> It's not going to attract the uninitiated. Those people go toward smartphones. Is it going to attract the budding photographer that wants to get in on a budget? I don't think so. Canon has much cheaper cameras like the M50. Is it going to capture the budding Youtuber? Again, better options out there that are potentially cheaper. Is it going to attract photographers from other brands like Canon or Sony? I don't think so. Is it going to attract the film crowd? Most definitely not.


Which ones are better for cheaper? I don't see any.
If you want a 4K mirrorless camera with good AF and a fully articulating screen, there are actually very few choices. Canon M6 Mark II has a flip-up screen with no EVF.

There is the Fuji X-S10 (X-T200 AF not very good) and there is the Sony ZV-E10 which isn't even out yet and it looks to be worse (doesn't even have an EVF). There is also the OM-D E-M5 III, which is also old.

That's about it, there aren't any other choices, if you specifically want these features and the Nikon does it in style much better than the others. Most people lurking on forums are not the target market.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 2, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> People that have no interest in photography but are willing to pay this much because of a color. Oh boy...


I guess they are now interested. Market research win.


----------



## justaCanonuser (Jul 2, 2021)

landon said:


> They'll sell a few of these, especially to women. Their D and Z rugged design, although have good ergonomics but look too manly for women. Looks more like a power tool.


Nonsense, my wife, a skilled photographer and Nikonian, prefers her D500 and old D700, and a big 500mm prime attached. The true difference between male geeks and female photographers is, according to my experience, that women are less easily impressed by high MP numbers but much more by really good images.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 2, 2021)

dirtyvu said:


> People that have no interest in photography but are willing to pay this much because of a color. Oh boy...
> 
> There is the modern Polaroid. They're called the Pentax and the Canon selphy. We'll see how much it sells outside of the nikon crowd... Time will tell. I'm going to note names and see if you are around. If I'm wrong I'll be very happy to come back to say so. Let's see if you are... ^_^


$950-$1K isn't exactly a ton of money to a lot of people....


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 2, 2021)

Rather odd seeing all the comments of people thinking that these are for women... WTF is wrong with people? Every photo club and shared hide I have visited everyone has had a big dslr, usually gripped, and attached to the biggest lens they could afford. Never seen a woman or girl trying to photograph a squirrel with a 'girls' camera instead of their D500+200-500 or 5Div+100-400. Even wedding shooters I know that are women, they have their wrist snapping f/1.2 85mm's. 

The Z fc isn't a gender specific camera and it isn't just for old timers wanting to hanker back to some nostalgia.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 2, 2021)

Nikon just let us know it is going to be delayed due to high demand. Which might mean quite a wee wait for my toy.


----------



## sanj (Jul 3, 2021)

If Canon had a camera like this I would buy it in a heartbeat. I do not have any Nikon lenses so can't buy this, unfortunately.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 3, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> Nikon just let us know it is going to be delayed due to high demand. Which might mean quite a wee wait for my toy.





I could lend you the original one from 1978 for a while if you like


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jul 3, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> View attachment 198768
> 
> I could lend you the original one from 1978 for a while if you like



I am sure I already have one somewhere. But developing film isn’t something I have room for in my house just now.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 3, 2021)

Codebunny said:


> I am sure I already have one somewhere. But developing film isn’t something I have room for in my house just now.


Developing film can be done easily in practically no space with a very small amount of equipment. It is something I do as a demo at camera club meetings on a small coffee table! A changing bag takes literally no space and a developing tank is the size of a ’quart’ paint can.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 3, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Developing film can be done easily in practically no space with a very small amount of equipment. It is something I do as a demo at camera club meetings on a small coffee table! A changing bag takes literally no space and a developing tank is the size of a ’quart’ paint can.


Well, then there's the printing, drying, etc. Room for enlarger, developer, fixer, water, etc. I've done it in a bathroom. Not fun at all.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 3, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Developing film can be done easily in practically no space with a very small amount of equipment. It is something I do as a demo at camera club meetings on a small coffee table! A changing bag takes literally no space and a developing tank is the size of a ’quart’ paint can.


As I’m sure you realised my post was only in jest !! I thought some people would be interested to see the camera that started this design trend from all those years ago. In fact at the time I remember someone in the photographic press writing “this is the worst Nikon ever”. How wrong they were to be proved. However as you say, easy and cheap to develop black and white film.
I think @Codebunny would be a little dismayed at the quality of the output from the Nikon FM compared with the Z fc though. It’s almost as if there 43 years worth.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 3, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Well, then there's the printing, drying, etc. Room for enlarger, developer, fixer, water, etc. I've done it in a bathroom. Not fun at all.


Developing black and white film and scanning is a breeze TBH which is what private was referring to I think.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 3, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Well, then there's the printing, drying, etc. Room for enlarger, developer, fixer, water, etc. I've done it in a bathroom. Not fun at all.


Most people that shoot film then just scan it, they don’t go on to make wet prints. They can get the ‘film’ experience easily and cheaply yet retain the practical application, post processing, and distribution capabilities of digital.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 3, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Most people that shoot film then just scan it, they don’t go on to make wet prints.


It’s interesting that some photographers wanting to produce the finest wet prints whilst retaining all the advantages of a handy camera system, are actually shooting digital and then writing the file to film so a traditional wet print can be produced from the negative. Selgado is a top example.


----------



## Ozarker (Jul 3, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Most people that shoot film then just scan it, they don’t go on to make wet prints. They can get the ‘film’ experience easily and cheaply yet retain the practical application, post processing, and distribution capabilities of digital.


Probably true, but kinda doesn't make sense without prints. At least, not to me. Everyone has their "thing", I guess.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 3, 2021)

Sporgon said:


> It’s interesting that some photographers wanting to produce the finest wet prints whilst retaining all the advantages of a handy camera system, are actually shooting digital and then writing the file to film so a traditional wet print can be produced from the negative. Selgado is a top example.


Indeed! 

I used to be pretty dismissive of the concept of process forming an integral part of the art. Mainly because I am not an artist merely a tradesman. But I now realize even though damn near identical end results can be produced in a variety of different and 'more efficient' ways that isn't necessarily the point.

I also feel as digital camera technology has matured it has gone ever further away from the results we used to get using film and wet prints. I can sit at my desk and print a 24"x36" color print in a couple of minutes with no effort at all, and the results will be identical across prints and print sizes, things we never dreamt of from anything less than a true master printer in the past. But all too often those prints have a clinical, maybe soulless, feel to them after you get past the initial hit of visual awe.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 3, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Probably true, but kinda doesn't make sense without prints. At least, not to me. Everyone has their "thing", I guess.


Oh no, I agree with you on prints being the desired end result. But they can still print using regular digital means. Of course you can send the files and still get digital to wet prints commercially, but I think most people just use inkjet either with their own printers or commercially, which are not a 'lesser' form of print nowadays with the improvements in paper and ink technology.

I saw an unused Canon Pro-1 printer for sale the other day for $250! That has the same print head and ink technology a brand new Pro-6100 has that costs $10,000.


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 3, 2021)

privatebydesign said:


> Indeed!
> 
> I also feel as digital camera technology has matured it has gone ever further away from the results we used to get using film and wet prints. I can sit at my desk and print a 24"x36" color print in a couple of minutes with no effort at all, and the results will be identical across prints and print sizes, things we never dreamt of from anything less than a true master printer in the past. But all too often those prints have a clinical, maybe soulless, feel to them after you get past the initial hit of visual awe.


Do you feel this way because you know how easy it was to print, and if it had been a wet print you know the time and skill it took to make the picture ? Would someone who doesn't know about what work went into the print see the difference ? Inevitably with many people the answer would be 'no', but a significant number would say 'yes'. Certainly Selgado feels this way, and the quality of his images is superb, they are a work of art, and he says that he hasn't been able to get the same quality with inkjet. I have seen same very large and expensive photographs taken on 5 4 cameras and printed to a very high standard with inkjet, but IMO they don't have the depth of a quality silver halide print. 

I think that so much of the digital imaging development is catering for the way many people view their images now, with keen amateur photographers having 30" plus, 5K plus screens and seeing the detail of their images at 100%. 

I have always preferred the printed image, and over the last few years I've started shooting 35mm film for my own enjoyment. I was fascinated to discover that when (the better ones of) these are printed say A3 and put into an art case type portfolio collection, they stand up so well to the digital images. I stop looking at the detail and begin looking at the whole picture as we used to, and to be honest I prefer many of them to the immensely technically superior digital images. 

Also the enjoyment is getting back to traditional photography with the old equipment, because I can actually make my files from the digital cameras absolutely identical to the real film ones if I want to. 

Anyway, with a growing collection of 'modern' negatives it means that as I get older and maybe have more time on my hands I could get back into some traditional silver halide printing.


----------



## cayenne (Jul 6, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Well, then there's the printing, drying, etc. Room for enlarger, developer, fixer, water, etc. I've done it in a bathroom. Not fun at all.


Nah...you scan them either with a flatbed scanner, or even better....set up to scan with a good digital camera.

It's really quite fun....


----------



## cayenne (Jul 6, 2021)

CanonFanBoy said:


> Probably true, but kinda doesn't make sense without prints. At least, not to me. Everyone has their "thing", I guess.


I get prints from the digitized image from film....that way I can clean it up and fix it like you might have in the darkroom days....

I pretty much only shoot film, however, in aspect ratios I just can't shoot with digital....like my 6x17 medium format view camera....one click panos, no stitching....

I also play with 6x6 (Hassy), 6x9 (fuji), 6x12 (Ondu pinhole)...and recently I dipped my toe into 35mm....but with a Russian HorizonT swing lens pano camera.

At some point, I plan to jump into 4x5 large format photography....again, something that is beyond most digital today....

Right now, I take my film to a place not far for developing, but I bring the negatives home. I've been using Silverfast with an Epson flatbed scanner, but I"m building a rig with mostly Negative Supply gear to fix up a decently high end film negative scanner, using my GFX100 as the scanning camera.

I'm thinking on very special images that I want high resolution for printing....I might scan using pixel shift and see what a 400MP image would do for me...I'm guessing that might come close to drum scanner level?

I dunno....its all just fun....

And I've really been finding that not only are legacy lenses fun on digital, combined with actual film stock, seem to give a "feel" and I dunno...texture maybe that digital just doesn't.

Don't get me wrong, I loves me some digital...but I figure the film stuff is just another arrow in my quiver of tools for creating.

It certainly (to me) has its place.

I do plan next to get some Patterson tanks and spools and try my hand at developing my own stuff. My place does it for about $7/roll....but of late, their processes seem to give less than great results...I'm thinking maybe they haven't serviced or cleaned their equipment in awhile?

Anyway....


----------

